# bulk Molasses help



## jason_mazzy (Feb 5, 2011)

I have typed into google and haven't found much. Anyone know an economical way to buy bulk molasses? At least a couple gallons at a time, instead of 8 oz jars?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you tried a bulk food store in your area? We have Amish/Mennonite run bulk food stores in our area and they usually have large quantities of stuff like that.


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Go to a hunting store ie Sportmans warehouse or bass pro shop and go to the baiting area wether it be for deer, bears or hogs. They sell 3-5 gallon jugs of it for way way cheaper than you can get a jar at the store. I use it all the time for my horses, dogs, alpacas and even chickens


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 5, 2011)

In NH they sell it by the gallon in groceries stores...thats where I get it.


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with ksalvagno - the only place I can find in bulk is the Amish.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you have an Azure Standard drop near you?  You can get a gallon for $9.05 or a 5 gallon bucket for $45.15.  Since it's really not a price savings to go with the 5 gallon bucket, by the gallon may be the way to go because you're *supposed* to refrigerate after opening.  That's the cost of the blackstrap molases.  Azure has old fashioned barbados molasses too, but I don't think it's as high in nutrients as the blackstrap - plus it's more expensive.  

Curious, if you don't mind.  How do you use molasses?  I've been adding some on occasion to my goats water, but are others using it as a feed additive/supplement?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 5, 2011)

Try asking around at a feed mill if you have one nearby.  They usually get those HUGE pallet sized containers of them. Perhaps they'd sell you some.


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 5, 2011)

Although I have never been in one. Maybe a bulk food store like Costco would have molasses in a larger container. Wish you luck on your hunt.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 5, 2011)

already checked the local sams club


----------

